# Impeckable



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A Wyoming woodpecker and a Utah woodpecker were in Wyoming arguing about which state had the toughest trees. The Wyoming woodpecker claimed Wyoming had a tree that no woodpecker could peck.

The Utah woodpecker accepted his challenge and promptly pecked a hole in the tree with no problem. The Wyoming woodpecker was amazed. 
The Utah woodpecker then challenged the Wyoming woodpecker to peck a tree in Utah that was absolutely 'impeckable' (a term frequently used by woodpeckers ). The Wyoming woodpecker expressed confidence that he could do it and accepted the challenge.

The two flew to Utah where the Wyoming woodpecker successfully pecked the so-called 'impeckable' tree almost without breaking a sweat.

Both woodpeckers were now terribly confused. How is it that the Utah woodpecker was able to peck the Wyoming tree, and the Wyoming woodpecker was able to peck the Utah tree, yet neither was able to peck the tree in their own country?

After much woodpecker pondering, they both came to the same conclusion: 

Apparently, your pecker gets harder when you're away from home.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Goob :shock: 


































Roadtrip 8) :lol:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

-Ov- -Ov- -Ov-


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: ..... :lol: 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, true story. Back when we were still living in Louisiana there were tons of woodpeckers out there, redheaded woodpeckers and flickers predominantly. One morning I woke up to a gosh awful sound of rat a tat tat outside our home. I went out side to see what the racket was and it was a redheaded woodpecker...on an aluminum light pole. That stupid woodpecker kept it up all summer long, almost every day he would come to that light pole and bang away...we would laugh our butts off at him. I never could figure out if he was mentally disturbed or just plain stupid.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well, true story. Back when we were still living in Louisiana there were tons of woodpeckers out there, redheaded woodpeckers and flickers predominantly. One morning I woke up to a gosh awful sound of rat a tat tat outside our home. I went out side to see what the racket was and it was a redheaded woodpecker...on an aluminum light pole. That stupid woodpecker kept it up all summer long, almost every day he would come to that light pole and bang away...*we would laugh our butts off at him. I never could figure out if he was mentally disturbed or just plain stupid.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Just a Wyoming pecker on vacation:shock:......... oh no he di-unt


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bowgy said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > Well, true story. Back when we were still living in Louisiana there were tons of woodpeckers out there, redheaded woodpeckers and flickers predominantly. One morning I woke up to a gosh awful sound of rat a tat tat outside our home. I went out side to see what the racket was and it was a redheaded woodpecker...on an aluminum light pole. That stupid woodpecker kept it up all summer long, almost every day he would come to that light pole and bang away...*we would laugh our butts off at him. I never could figure out if he was mentally disturbed or just plain stupid.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I thunked about it, goob did say he used to visit Louisiana occasionally for work and stay a while... :shock::shock::shock::shock:
> ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I thunked about it, goob did say he used to visit Louisiana occasionally for work and stay a while... :shock::shock::shock::shock:
> ...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > Now would that imply that the women in Louisiana are always wrapped around a pole?
> ...


----------

